# Present Kindle (1) Books and Kindle Fire



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings-- Will I be able to read the books in my present Kindle on the new Kindle Fire?
I have quite a few.  Likewise, will I be able to read Kindle Fire associated  books on my present Kindle (1)

ZU


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, just go to the "Manage my Kindle" link and send your purchased books to any device listed on the dropdown. The Kindle Fire I ordered is already showing up on the list of devices!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ZU, if you've not been to Manage Your Kindle on Amazon, you should check it out.  If you've just had the one device you may not have seen the need.  But with more than one, well, there's some useful stuff.  Log in under 'your account' and click the link. . . . feel free to explore. . . . .and if you have questions, just ask. . . .I'm sure someone here can answer.


----------

